# Indian working professional for sharing accomodation



## shubhamtiwari111 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi,
I will be moving to Johannesburg in July. I am looking for Indian working professional willing to share accommodation or who can come together to rent an accommodation together.
Any leads will be much appreciated.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Have you already confirmed the place ? If so where ??


----------



## shubhamtiwari111 (Jun 7, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> Have you already confirmed the place ? If so where ??


Drop me N email on [email protected]
We cN share contacts details over there and have. Chat


----------

